# Depressing Christmas?



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

This is my second Christmas Day coming up in Barcelona but last year I had some stuff to do at home so didn't really "hit the town". I remember back in Belgium and when I lived in the UK, Christmas was about the most depressing day of the year: since I don't care about the actual celebration, to see life at a standstill is quite gloomy. Every single shop, bistro, etc closed, hardly anyone on the streets, the city almost looked empty.

So is it like that in Spain as well or is there a tradition here that a lot of public places still remain opened? I certainly hope some places will be opened, an empty town gives a very gloomy atmosphere. For those amongst us who don't care about Christmas day (which I assume I won't be the only one since atheism is on the rise) it's a day of boredom unless at least a part of the public places are still open. If not, guess it'll be a day of sleeping really long and writing some stuff to kill the time.

I hate Christmas! New Year's day is so much more pleasant, the city is so alive then and there's so many things going on...


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Bah Humbug 

I'm not a religious person myself, I just look on Christmas as a time when family tend to get together and have some down time together.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Atheism isnt the issue, I dont believe that the only people who celebrate christmas are christians. Its tradition and an excuse for fun to a lot of people - thats how I view it and I'm not a christian. Its a time when most people turn to family and friends, they see family members that they havent seen since last christmas and they turn inwards and enjoy the pleasures of being part of their family and social circle. Not many places are open because not only is it not profitable, but the staff expect to have christmas day off work.

If memory serves, you're not close to your family and perhaps dont need that inward, traditional feeling. What about friends? Its sad to be on your own at christmas, altho if you dont believe in it, then the emotion and sentiment isnt going to be an issue for you. But you have to accept that its not going to be just another day. Whatever you do tho hun, have a relaxing time!

Jo xxx


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

aaww cheer up gerrit, if anything you can always invite some close friends over for drinks and to listen some old records!! or you can go to theirs if you don't want them to leave any mess at your place


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

gerrit said:


> This is my second Christmas Day coming up in Barcelona but last year I had some stuff to do at home so didn't really "hit the town". I remember back in Belgium and when I lived in the UK, Christmas was about the most depressing day of the year: since I don't care about the actual celebration, to see life at a standstill is quite gloomy. Every single shop, bistro, etc closed, hardly anyone on the streets, the city almost looked empty.
> 
> So is it like that in Spain as well or is there a tradition here that a lot of public places still remain opened? I certainly hope some places will be opened, an empty town gives a very gloomy atmosphere. For those amongst us who don't care about Christmas day (which I assume I won't be the only one since atheism is on the rise) it's a day of boredom unless at least a part of the public places are still open. If not, guess it'll be a day of sleeping really long and writing some stuff to kill the time.
> 
> I hate Christmas! New Year's day is so much more pleasant, the city is so alive then and there's so many things going on...


It’s not a question of religion anymore which, depending on your point of view, is a bad thing perhaps but Christmas is a time when anybody can go out and revel in other people’s happiness.

There will always be somewhere, in every town & city where you can go out on Christmas day & see the joy of the children (usually accompanied by looks of slight consternation & tiredness on the faces of the parents), smiles on faces & hear happiness in voices. If nothing else Christmas day is a people watcher’s dream.

I lost my religion years ago but you show me a person that sees nothing special at Christmas and I’ll show you a person with their eyes shut.


A very merry Christmas to you.:yo:



Doggy


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Having just come back from Midnight Mass, -7C outside and snowbound, I have a happy glow inside that the day has finally arrived. To trudge through snow to attend a traditional service in candlelight was truly magical, and you touch the essence of what this celebration is all about. Heaven and earth are joined, and despite all the gloom that surrounds us - economy, unemployment, loneliness, selfishness, violence, relationship breakdown etc, at least there is a reason for hope and optimism for the future. 
I don't know what it's like for those without faith, but the quietness and lack of commercialism on Christmas Day (but not the month or two leading up to it) preserves something that is precious and timeless - affirmation of love, care, family, friends. I note that adherents of non-Christian religions have no difficulty in celebrating the Christmas spirit, if not the true meaning of it.
I wish all could share the gift of faith and the tremendous joy and strength that come from it, but we can all preserve those aspects of human life that often get forgotten, at least on this one day in the year.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

gerrit said:


> This is my second Christmas Day coming up in Barcelona but last year I had some stuff to do at home so didn't really "hit the town". I remember back in Belgium and when I lived in the UK, Christmas was about the most depressing day of the year: since I don't care about the actual celebration, to see life at a standstill is quite gloomy. Every single shop, bistro, etc closed, hardly anyone on the streets, the city almost looked empty.
> 
> So is it like that in Spain as well or is there a tradition here that a lot of public places still remain opened? I certainly hope some places will be opened, an empty town gives a very gloomy atmosphere. For those amongst us who don't care about Christmas day (which I assume I won't be the only one since atheism is on the rise) it's a day of boredom unless at least a part of the public places are still open. If not, guess it'll be a day of sleeping really long and writing some stuff to kill the time.
> 
> I hate Christmas! New Year's day is so much more pleasant, the city is so alive then and there's so many things going on...




Find religion then you can join us 

Whether it's a candle-lit carol service or a rather more raucous evening of karaoke down the pub, many people will enjoy a good old singsong this Christmas.

But belting out "Hark! the herald angels sing" or your own unique interpretation of "I will survive" will not just lift the spirits - it's good for your physical health as well.

It may not feel like it, but singing is a form of exercise, albeit rather gentle.

Filing the lungs with air, increasing the heart rate and getting blood pumping round the body faster can all help our physical health.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Gerrit , look on the bright side , it's onlky 1 day here in spain &most of the bars are open. ( well around here they are ) & tomorrow the shopping centres are open !


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

It is like 20C outside, we are all having a bout of flu, I have spent a fortune in toys, my husband is way too busy at work today, and I felt too ill and must confess that also a little paranoid to go to church last night and now I am regreting it ( We shall go to mass today, thoght).
But maybe being away from all the christmas festivities in Europe brings me a little closer to the real meaning of Christmas. I am a religious person, so maybe that's why I could never find Christmas depressing.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I am an atheist but I love Christmas here in Alcalá. Christmas Eve - Nochebuena - is the main day of festivities for us. We started off at midday in our favourite cafe, where we were given jamón and rosquitos, then went on to various bars having a drink and a snack in each one and chatting to friends and strangers alike, our Spanish getting more fluent as the vino flowed ...

In the final bar, the locals were singing villancicos and I had learnt some of the words so I could join in. I then got asked to sing_ Navidad Blanca_ (I´m dreaming of a White Christmas)! It was such a fantastic atmosphere. We got home about 5, had a nap then watched a movie, just the two of us.

Today I will ring my family in the UK and then we will go for a long walk on the cliffs by the ocean. Some fresh air and the beauties of nature to contrast with the noise and crowds of yesterday.

I hope you don´t feel too down Gerritt, I´m not sure whether there are beaches and/or countryside where you are but I always find that it´s good to get away from people sometimes. And as someone said earlier, all those shop and bar workers need a day off!


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Gerrit cool man. I reckon your dislike has much more to do with a lack of football than the shops being closed 

It's one day a year ffs. 

Listen here 



 For me it's not Christmas till Noddy sings. Sing along and I dare you not to smile  

Go on I dare you, enjoy yourself


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> Gerrit cool man. I reckon your dislike has much more to do with a lack of football than the shops being closed
> 
> It's one day a year ffs.
> 
> ...




I miss hearing Noddy belting it out in the shops.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

... and remember there is always someone worse off than you:


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

I am a practicing Roman Catholic. Christmas is one of our main religious feastdays. If you do not have a religion youre options are pretty limited. Certainly, the Pogues and Slade wont cheer you up.

Unfortunately, these days it aint popular to be seen practicing your religion. I am not going to lecture to anybody. But, afterall this is Christmas Day and if you cannot celebrate the founder of all you believe in it is just another day. We are not depressed.

Suggestion for anybody depressed because this is Christmas:- Book a Holiday and go.


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Leper said:


> If you do not have a religion youre options are pretty limited.


I hope you enjoy your Christmas Leper but couldn't you at least on this day show generosity, respect and friendship to you fellow man?


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Nigele, I dont mean to offend and I dont wish anything untoward against anybody. But, if you are not Christian there is no point celebrating Christmas. I know this is a rather simplistic statement, but let's simplify it a little more, if say Manchester Utd won the FA Cup and I was say a Spurs supporter there would be no need for me to celebrate Man Utd's win and I would not be depressed either.


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

I think some people misinterpretated my post. I am well aware of the fact that Christmas, also for atheists, is a good moment to celebrate with family or friends. Now the thing is that I am not really a family man, and that most of my friends are out of the city, but that isn't the point neither since I quite enjoy things on my own.

The thing what makes it a quite gloomy day for me is the fact there is little to enjoy. The only places that seem to be open are locotorios and alimentacio shops, and a few restaurants. But no regular pub where you can just walk in and listen to some nice music, also the streets seem quite desolate. It's like everyone is staying inside, and the city looks as if it's empty. That sight is more the depressing element rather than the fact if one is religious or not. It's the fact that the city is like at a standstill.

I mainly started the thread hoping to maybe find out about festivities organised in Spain traditionally (other than the religious ones) or just other places where the city seems to be alive and not abandoned. I didn't want to make it sound like a lament. But that said, if tomorrow the malls and pubs will be opened, that sounds like good news.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

gerrit said:


> I think some people misinterpretated my post. I am well aware of the fact that Christmas, also for atheists, is a good moment to celebrate with family or friends. Now the thing is that I am not really a family man, and that most of my friends are out of the city, but that isn't the point neither since I quite enjoy things on my own.
> 
> The thing what makes it a quite gloomy day for me is the fact there is little to enjoy. The only places that seem to be open are locotorios and alimentacio shops, and a few restaurants. But no regular pub where you can just walk in and listen to some nice music, also the streets seem quite desolate. It's like everyone is staying inside, and the city looks as if it's empty. That sight is more the depressing element rather than the fact if one is religious or not. It's the fact that the city is like at a standstill.
> 
> I mainly started the thread hoping to maybe find out about festivities organised in Spain traditionally (other than the religious ones) or just other places where the city seems to be alive and not abandoned. I didn't want to make it sound like a lament. But that said, if tomorrow the malls and pubs will be opened, that sounds like good news.




Do you not like having a day at home with peace and quiet and your company?


Maiden


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

Leper said:


> I am a practicing Roman Catholic. Christmas is one of our main religious feastdays. If you do not have a religion youre options are pretty limited. Certainly, the Pogues and Slade wont cheer you up.
> 
> Unfortunately, these days it aint popular to be seen practicing your religion. I am not going to lecture to anybody. But, afterall this is Christmas Day and if you cannot celebrate the founder of all you believe in it is just another day. We are not depressed.
> 
> Suggestion for anybody depressed because this is Christmas:- Book a Holiday and go.


It's not about openly practising a religion being unpopular these days, at least I think so. I cannot speak for other atheists, but the idea that we are hating religion and not respecting other people's faiths, is a wrong generalisation. A lot of atheists do respect the fact that other people are religious. The point is however, if you're atheist, then no matter how much you respect the fact your friends are believers, it's not a special day for us. 

Some of my friends are Muslims, and they seem to celebrate Christmas. Not in a religious way, but using it as an excuse to meet up with friends and have a good time. Which is what I'd be happily do as well if only the number of public places open wasn't so limited. The karaoke thing Maiden talked about sounds really fun, but the bars in the area here that have karaoke nights, are... closed.


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> Do you not like having a day at home with peace and quiet and your company?
> 
> 
> Maiden


Well, I don't like staying at home whole days. I enjoy walks in the city and just watch the people on the streets having fun, even if I don't know them at all  The city being full of life is very nice to behold, which is what I like about new year's eve  On Christmas the city tends to be quite desolate. Well, luckily I live a stonethrow from the beach, a midnight walk by the waves may be a nice alternative even when the beach will probably be quite desolate as well


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

gerrit said:


> Well, I don't like staying at home whole days. I enjoy walks in the city and just watch the people on the streets having fun, even if I don't know them at all  The city being full of life is very nice to behold, which is what I like about new year's eve  On Christmas the city tends to be quite desolate. Well, luckily I live a stonethrow from the beach, a midnight walk by the waves may be a nice alternative even when the beach will probably be quite desolate as well




Next year try contacting a church in the city that helps providing a meal on Christmas day for the homeless... you will be helping others and keeping yourself occupied.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Leper said:


> Nigele, I dont mean to offend and I dont wish anything untoward against anybody. But, if you are not Christian there is no point celebrating Christmas.


I disagree! The Christians don´t have a monopoly on the midwinter festival. People celebrated the darkest time of the year with feasting, fire and light long before the Christian church decided to incorporate JC´s birthday into it. I have an illuminated tree in the corner of my room because it´s pretty; like most of these traditions it has no religious significance, except maybe to pagans. And as for being charitable to others, why not do that all year round?


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Leper said:


> Nigele, I dont mean to offend and I dont wish anything untoward against anybody. But, if you are not Christian there is no point celebrating Christmas. I know this is a rather simplistic statement, but let's simplify it a little more, if say Manchester Utd won the FA Cup and I was say a Spurs supporter there would be no need for me to celebrate Man Utd's win and I would not be depressed either.


Your comments sadden me especially on this day. A closed 'them and us' approach I think explains your observation about popularity.

[25th December was and is a pagan festival. Christians have no unique claim as Alcalaina says].


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

nigele2 said:


> Your comments sadden me especially on this day. A closed 'them and us' approach I think explains your observation about popularity.


I agree! Christmas is a great excuse to get together with family and friends and have fun! Its a time when people relax, put the bad things in life behind them for a short period of time and simply enjoy! IMO its not for analysis, its for happiness. Its a shame we cant feel like this everyday, but for whatever reason we cant, so lets make the most of the short "ceasefire" that christmas provides.

Jo xxxx


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey, I just was told by a friend that there's now an atheist alternative to Christmas... Happy Festivus everyone! 

Festivus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

gerrit said:


> Hey, I just was told by a friend that there's now an atheist alternative to Christmas... Happy Festivus everyone!
> 
> Festivus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Hey Gerrit hope you got through your day with a few smiles. Did Noddy do it for you?

England have already got a wicket  I know cricket's not big in Belgium but it can fill in a few hours before the football kicks in


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

Well, I'm now putting on my favourite record, filling the room with decibels... As all neighbours are awake late on this day anyway I'm sure it won't bother  

Football again tomorrow


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

the most depressing part of Christmas day... doesn't happen on the day, but starts a few months before. When you say to the wife "what would you like for Christmas this year?" then it begins "Oh... I don't know.... surprise me." Words that strike terror into every man's heart, because , over the lead up to the day, she will tell you what she has enough of, doesn't want (but you have to factor in that she may want it but you are supposed to guess that her "reason" for not wanting it, is that it's too expensive, not really needed, but would be nice to have or she really doesn't want it) So around mid October, panic sets in. You suggest an idea... she rejects it "where's the surprise in that?" Begining of November, after your thought process has went into "meltdown" the only "hints' you are getting is what she doesn't want and emphatically rejected suggestions.....

Now you have to filter out of that, what she really wants, what was too much, too little, or can you actually pull off a surprise that she will like.

Early December:::: You decide that no single item is going to do the trick... and start collecting lots of different things (at this point,the normally innovative part of your brain has turned to black sludge and the only thought is "did I remeber to buy the the big box of chocs"

December 22nd: "ohhh crap...I forgot the card.... still... there is time"
December 23rd: "ye Gods....... is there nowher in this country with a suitable Christmas card?"

December 24th: I tried..... and in the words of "the famous Alex Harvey band" tomorrow never comes... yeah right....


Early December 25th: I'll live...she likes what she got


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Gerrit asked for a solution which I provided i.e Book a holiday away at Christmas. I dont care if Christmas is a "Pagan" time of year and I agree if you want to celebrate the 25th of anything then celebrate it, but allow Christians to celebrate it as a feastday, if they wish.

Where I live Christmas is a pretty emotional time of year and for some reason or other many people dont want to be around during the holiday (25th Dec to 6th Dec). Many book flights to sunnier climes to obviate the period. In fact it is our busiest time of year for flights to the Canary Islands.

If I were Gerrit, I would think about a holiday away for next year.

(Please, I dont have any intent on hurting anybody's feelings)


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We have a new baby - well he's 9 months old now - and so it was a very warm experience for us to celebrate his first Christmas. Of course, he's teething so last night was interesting with sleep playing no part in it. But, happy boxing day to all England cricket fans... 98 all out for the Aussies and we are 157 for 0. I am dreaming.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> the most depressing part of Christmas day... doesn't happen on the day, but starts a few months before. When you say to the wife "what would you like for Christmas this year?" then it begins "Oh... I don't know.... surprise me."


LOL - that´s exactly why my family stopped getting each other Christmas presents years ago! Instead we can indulge in a guilt-free purchase of some non-essential object of desire one or twice a year. Far more civilised.

Glad she liked it though, whatever it was. Did you like what she got you?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

thrax said:


> We have a new baby - well he's 9 months old now - and so it was a very warm experience for us to celebrate his first Christmas. Of course, he's teething so last night was interesting with sleep playing no part in it. But, happy boxing day to all England cricket fans... 98 all out for the Aussies and we are 157 for 0. I am dreaming.


Yes, I heard that score and thought the Día de los Inocentes had come early ...

But we excel at snatching defeat from the jaws of victory, There´s a long way to go yet.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> But we excel at snatching defeat from the jaws of victory, There´s a long way to go yet.


Blimey Alca - it's a good thing negative thinking doesn't really influence events!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jimenato said:


> Blimey Alca - it's a good thing negative thinking doesn't really influence events!


Just a realist - we've been here so many times before!

Seriously though it would/will be bloody brilliant if England beat the Aussies at Melbourne. Test cricket is the only occasion where I get even remotely patriotic.


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Just a realist - we've been here so many times before!
> 
> Seriously though it would/will be bloody brilliant if England beat the Aussies at Melbourne. Test cricket is the only occasion where I get even remotely patriotic.


We've never ever been here before.

The previous best first day was 98 years ago back in 1912, and even then not close to this.

However it's never over till it's over.

85,000 in the ground to see it yesterday, incl. at least 75,000 Aussies.
Will be interesting to see if it's a full house today.


----------



## ossie (Jun 8, 2010)

Would have been a bleak old xmas, for me anyway, if I'd stayed in the uae for the festive season, but was lucky enough to go home to Sydney.

We'll it was good till yesterday....cricket tragics here.........

Good to see the poms stepping up and taking it to the aussie's though........but there's 4 days to go !!!!


----------



## morlandg (Jun 8, 2008)

littleredrooster said:


> We've never ever been here before.
> 
> The previous best first day was 98 years ago back in 1912, and even then not close to this.
> 
> ...


Now there's a coincidence - 98 all out and 'The previous best first day was 98 years ago'
G


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

444-5 at stumps. Lead of 346.


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

ossie said:


> Would have been a bleak old xmas, for me anyway, if I'd stayed in the uae for the festive season, but was lucky enough to go home to Sydney.
> 
> We'll it was good till yesterday....cricket tragics here.........
> 
> Good to see the poms stepping up and taking it to the aussie's though........but there's 4 days to go !!!!


Ossie not sure we will need four days  but good to see you taking it on the chin. 

One thing I find a little odd is the cricket mad aussie crowd showing their disgust by going home early (like hours before the close ). Having paid for my ticket I'd need to see my full day esp. as we all know cricket can turnaround up until the very last wicket falls. 

I for sure will be glued to this one until the tenth wicket stumps are jumping out of the ground (ok in this one until the tenth outside edge is in kp's mitts ).

However somewhere in the back of my mind I see a nightmare forming "Punter and Hussey at crease for 12 hours to rescue a draw"  I'll try and suppress it :couch2: 

Well enjoy Sydney and hope you get a ticket for the last test.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> 444-5 at stumps. Lead of 346.


And Ponting´s just been fined for arguing with umpires! 

Reminds me of the old Flanders & Swann song:

And as for these Aussies, well they´re just the same
They´ve simply no notion of playing the game
They argue withg umpires and cheer when they´ve won
And they practice beforehand, which spoils all the fun!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> And Ponting´s just been fined for arguing with umpires!
> 
> Reminds me of the old Flanders & Swann song:
> 
> ...


hasn't it finished yet?


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> hasn't it finished yet?


xabia you'd only make that comment if you knew deep down you were missing out 

You see us having such fun, the banter between the Oz and England supporters, the deep respect we show each other in defeat and victory, the traditions. I could go on 

Now is your chance to break free, come out of the closet, and enjoy yourself. Go on, you wouldn't regret it, you know it makes sense


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> xabia you'd only make that comment if you knew deep down you were missing out
> 
> You see us having such fun, the banter between the Oz and England supporters, the deep respect we show each other in defeat and victory, the traditions. I could go on
> 
> Now is your chance to break free, come out of the closet, and enjoy yourself. Go on, you wouldn't regret it, you know it makes sense


I just want to be sure we're going to win.................

my db took aussie nationality some years ago, but yesterday he insisted he's a brit so is winning


if I had a spare year I might ask you to explain the rules to me - but I have to go make bubble & squeak to go with the ham, turkey & pickles


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> I just want to be sure we're going to win.................
> 
> my db took aussie nationality some years ago, but yesterday he insisted he's a brit so is winning


My natural tendency is to support the underdog, but if this means I have to root for Real Madrid and the Aussies I might have to rethink ...


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Well, we've all but won it and retained the ashes for the first time in 24 years...


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

England is not a country. England participating as a separate nation in sports is a farce. If we continue this way of thinking, every US state could enrole a separate "national" team... But hey, if it contributes to some patriottism, even if it requires ignorance of common sense... The country is named United Kingdom of Great Brittain and Northern Ireland. If England can enrol a team in international sports, I'm sure Catalunya would love to do the same


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

gerrit said:


> England is not a country. England participating as a separate nation in sports is a farce. If we continue this way of thinking, every US state could enrole a separate "national" team... But hey, if it contributes to some patriottism, even if it requires ignorance of common sense... The country is named United Kingdom of Great Brittain and Northern Ireland. If England can enrol a team in international sports, I'm sure Catalunya would love to do the same


I suppose this anomaly has something to do with the fact that England is the birthplace of many modern games, notably football and rugby, and national associations (FA, Welsh FA, SFA etc) have held separate membership of international governing bodies. Also league competitions are still largely organised by separate countries within UK.
It doesn't mean other countries like it, and there have been moves to just allow a single membership for the whole of UK. Of course the national associations have always resisted, and to demonstrate their independence, have refused to field a unified GB (UK) team in the Olympic football tournament (though one is planned for 2012, with provisos).


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> hasn't it finished yet?


Yes, the poor Aussies were put out of their misery and swiftly dispatched, in no uncertain fashion.

Nice to see the boot is on the other foot now, regarding practice.
No more drunken midnight ocean jaunts in the old pedalo with Freddie and his pals. 

Seems Pontin has been put out of his misery also.
They are claiming he's out of the last test with a bad finger, but I fancy that's just to avoid the embarrassment of admitting he's been dropped.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

gerrit said:


> England is not a country. England participating as a separate nation in sports is a farce. If we continue this way of thinking, every US state could enrole a separate "national" team... But hey, if it contributes to some patriottism, even if it requires ignorance of common sense... The country is named United Kingdom of Great Brittain and Northern Ireland. If England can enrol a team in international sports, I'm sure Catalunya would love to do the same


But Gerrit, this is cricket! You have to understand that the reason Scotland, Wales and Ireland don't have their own teams is because there aren't enough flat bits in those countries to get a decent pitch.


----------

